# Registered Ewes for Ringo!



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2021)

We got home a little while ago with two 3 1/2 month old registered ewes. We bought them from Howard and Susian Covington in Livingston. I was so excited I couldn’t sleep last night.

Dessa


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2021)

Dessa is the one to the back, she has half dollar brown spots. Dolly has a brown blotch on one side and a brown spot on her back. Both have black hooves.

I just got the new girls in the lot with the other ewe lambs. I fed them, left hay and water and came in to enjoy the AC. The Covington’s said they breed their ewes at 7 months, so I shall follow suit, maybe a month later, to give them time to adjust.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 23, 2021)

Beautiful girls!  Well rounded, nice tops, long body...AND color!   You sure did good!   😁   they look pretty calm, too.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2021)

This is when we got them home. That’s the camper top we bought for $150 when we went to get Ringo. It’s been on a stand ever since, it was rather green and icky. BJ cleaned it up and Robert helped him put it on.

Dessa and Dolly looking around.





The young ewes saying Hello! Why don’t you get down and stay awhile?





They weren’t coming out, so I finally crawled in there, all hunched over and suddenly the Great Unknown looked much better than sharing space with me. They scrambled to the tailgate and jumped!

I don’t know why these pictures wouldn’t load earlier.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

They look great Bay!!


----------



## Kusanar (Jun 24, 2021)

They look good. Congrats on the new ladies!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks! Dessa and Dolly sure make my young ewes stand out and not in a good way. LOL It’s like a shiny new Cadillac went cruising through a junkyard.    BJ is smitten with them and he picked them out. He happened to pick the very one I wanted, so we are on the same page.

This is the start of my registered flock. My mixed commercial ewes have taught me a lot and I will learn more along the way. My favorite ewe is Miranda and I have 3 of her and Ringo daughters to breed back to Ringo. I’ll get another ram to breed to Ringo daughters but Ringo will always have his own flock. Other rams will come and go, but Ringo will never leave.

I will purchase more registered ewes as I cull out the mixed ewes, but May always have commercial ewes. I may even do the breed up program with Miranda’s offspring for giggles and grins and because I like her so much.  Miranda and Ewenique, original ewes, will never leave either. They are my soft spot and have earned their place.

@Mike CHS im on my way to registered sheep.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2021)

My son stopped by for a little while. We walked to the fence to see the new lambs. I didn’t even have to point them out. He said, “Oh, I see them!” He immediately could see the difference between the 2 new girls and mine.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 25, 2021)

Baymule said:


> My son stopped by for a little while. We walked to the fence to see the new lambs. I didn’t even have to point them out. He said, “Oh, I see them!” He immediately could see the difference between the 2 new girls and mine.


That says a lot, Bay!  They do have a long, smooth, clean limbed look to them, don't they?  Imagine what they will look like as adults?  Very pretty ewe lambs!  Can't WAIT to see what Ringo and those two have together.  

I get the same feeling when I look at Big Red compared to the rest of my sheep....he's so much better to look upon in all ways that it shows all the flaws in my ewes even more.  We keep imaging how much better the next lamb crop will be compared to the original ewes we have and are already got the short list of ewes that will be leaving this next winter.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 26, 2021)

Miranda is my best ewe, I have 3 of her daughters, whose sire, unfortunately was a Dorper ram. They do not shed well and have parasite issues. They produce twins, and have nice lambs........ Now I have triplet daughters of Miranda and Ringo. One of them is close to looking as good as the 2 new girls. Not quite, but close. One of her granddaughters is also in the running. I will probably cull out the 3 ewes with the Dorper sire, over time, as I get better ewes. 

I took 6 of my ewes to auction and kept 6. Then I kept 7 of the ewe lambs for replacement, then just bought 2 registered ewes. I'll have a small lamb crop this go-round, but the next lambing, I'm gonna have a bunch of lambs. This is so much fun.


----------

